# Person of Interest: The Complete Fourth Season IS AVAILABLE ON BLU-RAY AND DVD AUGUST 11, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

YOUR EVERY MOVE IS BEING WATCHED…

*PERSON OF INTEREST: THE COMPLETE FOURTH SEASON*

ONE OF TELEVISION’S MOST GRIPPING CRIME DRAMAS

IS AVAILABLE ON BLU-RAYTM AND DVD AUGUST 11, 2015

FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Release Features All 22 Episodes from the Smash Hit Series’ Fourth Season

Plus All-New Not-To-Be-Missed Bonus Material!



BURBANK, CA (June 12, 2015) – The fourth season of one of television’s most intriguing programs, Person of Interest, is set for release on Blu-rayTM and DVD by Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) on August 11, 2015. The season is also currently available for download in Digital HD. Person of Interest: The Complete Fourth Season will feature all 22 episodes from season four, plus two new featurettes, a gag reel, deleted scenes and much more. Person of Interest: The Complete Fourth Season will be sold on Blu-ray with UltraVioletTM Digital HD, which retails for $54.97 SRP and on standard DVD, which retails for $49.99 SRP.



All eyes are on Person of Interest as the show launches into another exciting season. Although they have saved countless lives thanks to The Machine’s omniscience, the team is still reeling from the devastating loss they experienced in season three and now face an uncertain future



With a second machine – Samaritan – now online, the members of the elusive team – Reese (Jim Caviezel) and Finch (Michael Emerson), along with lethal operative Shaw (Sarah Shahi), unpredictable cyber-hacker Root (Amy Acker) and homicide detective Fusco (Kevin Chapman) – are now targets themselves, hiding in plain sight. Facing unknown danger, the POI team must find a way to outsmart Samaritan, an all-seeing, all-powerful artificial intelligence that’s self-governing, continually evolving and growing stronger every day. Meanwhile, former enemy Elias (Enrico Colantoni) now becomes a desperate ally in the fight against a new gang known as The Brotherhood.



Since its debut four years ago, Person of Interest has remained a consistent fan favorite among television viewers. During its fourth season, the hit series averaged 13.1 MM viewers per episode.*





“Person of Interest is a show with depth, complexity, gifted actors and highly entertaining story lines that mirror what is happening in our society today. It is a fascinating series. We are delighted to release another great season of this remarkable program,” said Rosemary Markson, WBHE Senior Vice President, TV Marketing. She added, “Season after season, Person of Interest consistently delivers fresh, exciting episodes that keep viewers on the edge of their seats. We’re thrilled to deliver all these Season 4 episodes as well as some amazing behind-the-scenes features to give fans an even closer look at their favorite show.”



Entering its fifth season on CBS, Person of Interest was created by Jonathan Nolan (The Dark Knight trilogy) and executive-produced by J.J. Abrams (Fringe, Lost), Nolan, Greg Plageman (Chase, NYPD Blue) and Bryan Burk (Fringe, Lost). Person of Interest is produced by Bonanza Productions Inc., in association with Bad Robot Productions and Warner Bros. Television. 



SPECIAL FEATURES:



· Music of Interest – Step inside the studio of Composer Ramin Djawadi for an intimate look at his process along with Show-Runners Jonathan Nolan and Greg Plageman as they discuss scoring sequences and key elements of music themes in Person of Interest.

· Going Underground with Root and Finch – Michael Emerson and Amy Acker give us a one on one tour through the newly created Subway Headquarters with the Production Designer, Rick Butler.

· Person of Interest 2014 Comic-Con Panel – Executive Producers Jonathan Nolan (The Dark Knight) and Greg Plageman (Cold Case) are joined by the series’ stars for a special Q&A at the 2014 San Diego Comic-Con.

· Gag Reel


22 (1-HOUR) EPISODES:

1. Panopticon
2. Nautilus
3. Wingman
4. Brotherhood
5. Prophets
6. Pretenders
7. Honor Among Thieves
8. Point of Origin
9. The Devil You Know
10. The Cold War
11. If – Then – Else
12. Control – Alt – Delete
13. M.I.A.
14. Guilty
15. Q&A
16. Blunt
17. Karma
18. Skip
19. Search & Destroy 
20. Terra Incognita
21. Asylum
22. YHWH​


----------

